# New Departure Model D axle question,



## Ernbar (Jun 16, 2021)

So I’m servicing a ND model D hub and the axle has a very slight bend at one end as shown in the picture. Will I need to replace it or leave it as is?


----------



## bloo (Jun 16, 2021)

I wish I could answer that directly but I can't. An ND hub is giving me grief right now and they are usually so easy (except for lining the discs up). I just bought it a real NOS ND axle even though I don't really believe it matters. Here are a few random thoughts though.

The bend looks far enough out that it shouldn't affect what inside the hub.

That's not an original New Departure axle, as they have some grooved or raised spots in the center. It looks like a Wald replacement, and there's probably nothing wrong with that. They are easier to find and might even cost less than an original should you decide to replace.

One thing you could do is thread that into the 2 axle nuts (they are special thread, so there's no sacrificial ones at the hardware store). Thread right up to the bend, clamp in a vice, and tap on the axle from the side with a plastic shot hammer (deadblow hammer) until it is straight.

If the drive screw wore out a spot on the side of the axle, just flip it around when you reassemble.

And finally, how did it get bent? I suggest checking the frame tails for straight with a couple of bolts, and also the distance between the forks. ND coasters are usually 111-112mm over the locknuts, but I have seen pictures of wider and narrower shells, so you should measure yours.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks bloo for your reply and help. I was able to straighten the axle and looks 98% better, close enough and no need to mess it up.
Who knows how it happened to this 80 year old bike . I will check the dropouts and correct if necessary. Again thanks!


----------

